# Sind das Algen oder Moos auf der Ufermatte ?



## Ceres4 (16. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,
ich muss jetzt auch mal meine erste Frage in dem Forum posten. Finde leider in älteren Beiträgen keine Antwort auf meine Frage.
Mein Teich ist 2 Jahre alt und mit Ufermatten auch Unterwasser ausgelegt. Auf diesen grünen Ufermatten (unter Wasser) wächst ein dicker Algenteppich. Geht man mit dem Kescher drüber lösen sich richtig dicke Brocken. Die Farbe ist meist leider nicht grün sondern eher hellgelb/braun. Was mir allerdings positiv auffällt, ist dass wenn man über diesen Belag streicht, lauter Luftbläschen (Sauerstoff ?) aufsteigen. 
Was ist das für ein Belag ? __ Moos oder Algen ? und sind die Luftbläschen wirklich Sauerstoff ?
Produzieren Algen Sauerstoff ?
Das Wasser ist ansonsten Glasklar mit ein paar Fadenalgen am Rand. Die Fische (5 Goldorfen) fühlen sich auch richtig wohl. 
Bin gespannt ob mir jemand weiterhelfen kann und ähnliche Beobachtungen gemacht hat.
Liebe Grüße
Angela


----------



## der trommler (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hallo Ahgela,
ich bin zwar auch nicht der Experte aber ich denke es werden Algen sein.Moos unter Wasser wäre schon komisch.
Gruß Toto


----------



## Ironm (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hallo,

Algen sind auch Pflanzen und somit Sauerstoffspender!

Grüße Marco


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*



der trommler schrieb:


> Hallo Ahgela,
> Moos unter Wasser wäre schon komisch.
> Gruß Toto



Hi Toto,

Aquarianer kennen sehr viele Moose die unter Wasser wachsen, auch in der heimischen Flora gibt es welche, das bekannteste davon ist Fontinalis antipyretica (__ Quellmoos)

MfG Frank


----------



## scholzi (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hi Leute 
@Angela


> Produzieren Algen Sauerstoff ?


Ja...jede Pflanze auch Algen produzieren durch Photosynthese Sauerstoff!


> und sind die Luftbläschen wirklich Sauerstoff


davon geh ich aus...! Pflanzen produzieren sehr feine Sauerstoffbläschen und diese bleiben an ihnen hängen! 
Durch drüber streichen lösen sie sich dann!


> Was ist das für ein Belag ?


hast du evtl. ein Foto aber ich gehe von Algen aus!


----------



## Ceres4 (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hallo,
danke für die Antworten. Also Algen. 
Denen gefällt es scheinbar ziemlich gut im Teich, die anderen vielen Pflanzen fangen dafür an nach 2 Jahren etwas zu mickern. Das mit dem Sauerstoff den die Algen produzieren finde ich allerdings ziemlich gut. Sind diese Art der Algen dann nicht ziemlich gut für einen Teich ?
Angela


----------



## Limnos (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hi

Biologisch und ökologisch gesehen sind Algen sehr gut für den Teich. Sie liefern nicht nur den Sauerstoff, sondern sie bauen auch Nitrat und Phosphat ab. Sie erhöhen das Redoxpotential im Teich. Nur sind sie manchmal in den Augen des Betrachters die "Bösen" die die klare Sicht auf Fische und Pflanzen trüben. Aber gerade die Schwebealgen sind auch das Futter für viele Kleintiere, die in der unteren Schichten der Nahrungspyramide zuhause sind.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## scholzi (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hi
Unterwasserpflanzen sind immer gut, egal ob sie Algen, __ Wasserpest __ Tausendblatt und co. heißen!
Im Handel werden diese als Sauerstoffpflanzen verkauft, da sie ihre "Blätter unter Wasser haben und somit den Sauerstoff ins Wasser abgeben!
Sumpfpflanzen zB geben auch Sauerstoff ab aber halt nicht ins Wasser, sondern an die Luft und tragen somit nichts zur Sauerstoffanreicherung im Teich bei!

An Algen ist erstmal nichts schlecht..!!!
OK, sie sehen hässlich aus  aber ziehen viel Nährstoffe und bilden Sauerstoff im Wasser...genau wie jede andere stark wachsende Unterwasserpflanze!

Bei massiven Auftreten steigt der PH-Wert an, da Pflanzen zum Wachstum CO² benötigen(Photosynthese)
CO² stellt im Wasser Säure dar und wenn sie fehlt steigt der PH

kannst ja hier mal lesen https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500 

Edit: Wolfgang war wieder schneller  1


----------



## Jense (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Sind das Algen oder  Moos auf der Ufermatte ?*

Hallo,
ich habe das auch auf meiner U-Matte.
Die ist inzwischen auch nicht mehr grün.
"Verwächst" sich das im Laufe der Zeit?
Meine Nadelsimse kommt zum Beispiel gar nicht im Teich.
Dieses braune auf den Ufermatten überdeckt die Simse auch komplett wie eine Staubschicht.
Sollte man Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen oder lieber noch ein - zwei Jahre abwarten bis sich alles einpendelt?

Gruß Jens


----------

